# System Info. Screen Warning?



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm posting this as I've never experienced this before and wonder if others have.

This morning when turned on my monitor, I saw that my HECD re-manufactured model 921 was displaying the System Information Screen. All of the lights to the panel of this 921 were off. I used the remote to power it up. The green and blue light illuminated, it took about 8 seconds to boot which indicates that it had previously performed the auto-reboot. I then checked and saw the the PIP window was in the default position, which also suggests that the 921 auto-reboted.

I checked and saw that both my weekly prime time timers fired, both OTA events properly recorded.

A few minutes later, I went into the EPG and discovered that all the data was 1 hour behind. I scrolled to where I had future weekly events and saw that the Red Dot indicators were listing the correct programs but were all one hour behind. The EPG guide's date and time information was correct.

I went into my Timers and as I scrolled from one event to another, it would take about 3 seconds for the yellow colored title information to display.

Upon exiting the EPG the view screen appeared at the top of the screen and it displayed the correct date and time.

I did a 30 second power cord removal after which the 921 rebooted and I found that everything was normal.

I have never seen the System Info. Screen appear as described above. I have not experienced the bizarre EPG data times.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

boylehome said:


> I have never seen the System Info. Screen appear as described above. I have not experienced the bizarre EPG data times.


Every day is a new day with the 921. A couple days ago I tried to switch to the SD output, The HD output turned magenta and started blinking on and off, but the SD out never heated up.

Reboot.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

From the results of this poll, it is evident that my 921 had a glitch, not a bug.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I have seen this twice on my 2nd 921 (HEED model). Both times, none of my timers fired. I did not see the problem you had with the EPG.


----------

